#ubuntu-mk 2010-11-30
<damjan> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lcggqjpyKw1qzado8o1_500.gif
#ubuntu-mk 2010-12-03
<xperia> ima li nekoj online tuka :-)
<damjan> кажи шо требе
<xperia> zdravo damjan. imam den malecok problem tuka so apache server. pocna da prava problema poradi dve php5 bibliotheki
<xperia> pdo.so and pdo-sql.so in /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/
<xperia> mit dave se eroor message
<xperia> PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<xperia> Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<damjan> „No such file or directory“ значи дека не постои таков фајл
<xperia> progledah vo /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/ i vistinski gi nema no kak di gi installieram poradi mi trebat za eden script
<xperia> cudno rabota e ne znam deka tie moduli se tocno aktivirani
<xperia> pred nekolku casovi nemav takvi problemi
<damjan> инсталирај ги со apt-get
<damjan> која верзија на ubuntu е тоа?
<xperia> probuvam toa ta go napravam no gi nema za eden nacin. ako probam da gi installiram so sudo pecl install pdo apache e se na 100%
<xperia> so cpu
<xperia> mojata verzija na ubuntu e dapper drake
<damjan> dapper ??? тоа нели е 100 години старо
<xperia> da no se uste funktionira -)
<xperia> ber do deneska
<damjan> која верзија на php ја има тоа php 4?
<damjan> нема ни пакети ни ниш за dapper веќе
<xperia> hmm kak ja dobivam versijata na php
<damjan> dpkg -l '*php*'
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/fbbdd8ce
<xperia> nesto e cudno so tie extra bibliotheki pdo pdo_mysql i pdo_sqlite
<xperia> sakam da installiram alternativa za google analytics na moj server so ime "piwik" no tok script mo treba extra tie cudni paketi pdo pdo-mysql i taka natamu
<damjan> php 5.2.6 ваљда е ок тоа
<xperia> sega cel server prava problemi sama poradi tie cudni php5 moduli pod pod_mysql pod_sqlite i taka natamu
<damjan> ај кажи што ти дава „dpkg -L php5-mysql“
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/b8c33ca3
<damjan> епа ете ти го pdo_mysql.so го имаш
<damjan> што значи нешто ти е грешка во подесувањата
<xperia> hmmm jas malko cepkah segde vo posledno tri sata. mislam deka razmrdah sico tuka :-)
<xperia> damjan: vidi ako sakam da vidam koj moduli php5 gi ima loaded so "sudo php -v" dobivam error message
<xperia>  sudo php -m
<xperia> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<xperia> PHP Fatal error:  PDO: driver sqlite requires PDO API version 20060511; this is PDO version 20060409 in Unknown on line 0
<xperia> PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start pdo_sqlite module in Unknown on line 0
<damjan> pdo_sql.so не е pdo_mysql.so
<xperia> znaci treba da se instalira
<xperia> no kak ?
<damjan> не постои pdo_sql
<xperia> okay probiv sega "sudo pecl install pdo_sqlite" i raboti mnogo dobro tuka
<xperia> downloading PDO_SQLITE-1.0.1.tgz ...
<xperia> Starting to download PDO_SQLITE-1.0.1.tgz (868,469 bytes)
<xperia> ..................done: 868,469 bytes
<xperia> 111 source files, building
<xperia> hmmm da vidim dali ber sega ke funktionira
<xperia> compilria go php modulo pdo_slite
<xperia> ehh izvini pdo_sqlite
<xperia> Build process completed successfully
<xperia> Installing '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sqlite.so'
<xperia> damjan: dobro sega i pdo_mysql e installiran http://paste-bin.com/view/9fb633d3
<xperia> restartuvam apache sega pa da vidam kakvo error sega mi dava
<xperia> damjan mi dava ist error message kako pregaska
<xperia> sudo php -m
<xperia> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_sql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<xperia> PHP Fatal error:  PDO: driver sqlite2 requires PDO API version 20060511; this is PDO version 20060409 in Unknown on line 0
<xperia> PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start SQLite module in Unknown on line 0
<damjan> глеј, имаш грешка во конфигурацијата
<damjan> пак бара pdo_sql.so
<damjan> не постои таков фајл
<xperia> da izgleda jas imam cepkano vo /etc/php5/conf.d i razmesatv gi site files vo taj path
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/097f8f3b
<xperia> mosch pradi toa rabota. tie moduli gi nema vo /etc/php5/conf.d
<xperia> za sho e tocno dobro conf.d
<xperia> vo nikoja php.ini configuracija jas inace gi nemam tie extensions
<damjan> епа ако мењаш нешто, прави си и резервна копија :)
<xperia> imam gi kopija
<xperia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   52 2008-02-27 21:49 back.pdo.ini
<xperia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 2008-02-27 21:49 back.pdo_mysql.ini
<xperia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 2010-12-03 18:12 back.pdo_sql.ini
<xperia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 2010-01-06 23:08 back.pdo_sqlite.ini
<damjan> немам ubuntu dapper достапен сега за да видам како точно се конфигурира ова
<xperia> razbiram
<xperia> ahhh tie extra modli se nemogucni. cel apache server e sega na 100% CPU non stop
<xperia> dobro blagodaram za pomoshta damjan
<xperia> ke gi deinstaliram pak
<damjan> хм, нема шанси заради pdo_mysql или pdo_sqlite да е 100% cpu-то
<damjan> во секој случај, гледај да надградиш.. за dapper нема веќе ни сигуроносни закрпи.. може да ти се деси да те хакнат
<damjan> и гледај повеќе да инсталираш од пакети а не рачно
<xperia> da to go sakav no tie paketi gi nema vo debian kolku sho znam.
<xperia> izgleda problemo e starata versija na servero. ke napravam vo tekot no dvete nedeli eden upgrade pa ke vidam. blagodram za pomoshta i pozdrav od svajcarija :-)
<damjan> поздрав
#ubuntu-mk 2010-12-05
<xperia> damjan: dobar den ! sakam da kazam deka sega moj server go nadgradiv od dapper do maverick i sum sega na naj nov versia. se raboti kako treba samo eden service me cudi malko i toa e memcached. upotrebuvam go toj script tuka za testiranje => http://paste-bin.com/view/raw/6b16c45d
<xperia> normalno treba da ja izkuca linijata "Sucess" no kaj mene toa ne se sluciva. memcached speak raboti i slusha na port isto taka vo scripto se preklucuva dobro so memcached server
<damjan> а принта ли било што?
<xperia> ne razbiram printa ?
<xperia> eve eden poveke debug friendly script
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/raw/ffe58b69
<xperia> so to script jas dobivam print("SUCESS1<br>"); i print("Deleted<br>");	no nishto drugo
<xperia> no treba isto da dobivam print("SUCESS3");
<xperia> nesto so memcached e cudno
<xperia> ako nemash memcached installiri go vaka => sudo apt-get install php5-memcache memcached
<xperia> damjan: da izkucuva gi prvite dve linie => print("SUCESS1<br>"); print("Deleted<br>"); kako sho kazav vo momento taa linija => tuka ne funktionira $memcache->set('MyTimeStamp', $timestamp, 0, 0)
<xperia> pred upgrade funktionirashe
<xperia> damjan dobro go najdov problemo. blagodram za odgovorite
#ubuntu-mk 2011-12-01
<damjan> хем?
